# KDE Splash Screen Warning



## jaymax (Aug 17, 2012)

FreeBSD <hostname> 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0:

Installed kde 
via 
	
	



```
pkg_add -r kde
```
several warnings of the type -

```
pkg_add: warning: package 'kdelibs-3.5.10_8' requires 'glib-2.28.8_2', but 'glib-2.28.8_4' is installed
```
generally caused by previously updated dependency

On launch ==> KDE Splash screen -->



> Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code



firefox installation followed with

```
pkg_add -r firefox
```

Similar 'warnings' output as for KDE and for the same reasons

firefox's icon or direct launch does absolutely nothing.
Can't figure out if this is a KDE, ConsoleKit or firefox problem, hence can't figure out where to start troubleshooting.

Hope some directives can be provided.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Please, check this thread to understand about disturbing warnings.

About ConsoleKit session error,  show your /etc/rc.conf


----------



## jaymax (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is the rc.conf file

:#> cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="<machname>"
keymap="us.iso.acc.kbd"
ifconfig_rl0=" inet 192.168.1.16 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.254"
ifconfig_rl0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
fusefs_enable="YES"
automounter_enable="YES"
dbus_enable=YES
hald_enable=YES
kdm4_enable="YES"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="Removable_Media"
:#>
[/code]

I mentioned the 'disturbing warnings', because I had similar ones in a prior installation of another program, png - don't remember the version; the installed version was newer than the one required and the installation aborted / exited. The older version was not in the Ports Tree... probably I should have looked in the ftp://ftp.freebsd.... etc location, but I didn't.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Remove this entry:

```
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
```

Of course, you have duplicated, I think that with one is enough :e

```
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

Add in /etc/ttys, if you didn't

```
ttyv8 "/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon" xterm off secure
```


----------



## jaymax (Aug 17, 2012)

Didn't make any difference -
"Cannot open ConsoleKit session:" ... message persisted


----------



## jaymax (Aug 17, 2012)

There is another box that appears now, not too sure if it did before, I don't think it did.

```
Error - Konqueror <3>
There was an error loading the module
About-Page for Konqueror.
The diagnostic is:
Cannot load library
/usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/konq_aboutpage.so
(Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found. 
Required by "libkjs.so.5")
```

further linking attempts to URL's ==>
diagnostic like above but with

```
/usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/libkhtmlpart.so
```

Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found anywhere on discs
but "/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so" does exist


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Update devel/pcre port.

Read in/etc/ports/UPDATING:


```
20120214:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pcre
  AUTHOR: dougb@FreeBSD.org

  Until all dependent ports have been updated you should update pcre in
  a manner that will preserve its old shared library. For example:

  # portmaster -w devel/pcre
  or
  # portupgrade devel/pcre
```

Post the full output of this search:

```
cd /var/log/ && grep 'ConsoleKit' *
```


----------



## jaymax (Aug 17, 2012)

The Tree was updated only yesterday with portsnap, anyway


```
# portupgrade devel/pcre
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ..
---
---
..... done]
```


```
# cd /var/log/ && grep 'ConsoleKit' *
/var/log
messages:Aug 16 12:16:43 <machname> dbus[2104]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
messages:Aug 16 12:16:43 <machname> dbus[2104]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 12:16:43 <machname> kdm: :0[2647]: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 19:43:47 <machname> dbus[1471]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
messages:Aug 16 19:43:48 <machname> dbus[1471]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 19:44:20 <machname> dbus[1471]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
messages:Aug 16 19:44:20 <machname> dbus[1471]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 19:44:20 <machname> kdm: :0[2015]: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 23:04:48 <machname> dbus[1442]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
messages:Aug 16 23:04:48 <machname> dbus[1442]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 23:05:32 <machname> dbus[1442]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' (using servicehelper)
messages:Aug 16 23:05:32 <machname> dbus[1442]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
messages:Aug 16 23:05:32 <machname> kdm: :0[2031]: Cannot open ConsoleKit session: Unable to open session: Launch helper exited with unknown
```

Don't know if this might be useful, extracted from ConsoleKit's history

```
# cat /var/log/ConsoleKit/history
1344730698.023 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0
1344730839.509 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0
1344745629.923 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0
1344745702.102 type=SEAT_SESSION_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/ttyv8' session-display-device='   ?   ' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1001 session-creation-time='2012-08-12T04:28:22.074893Z'
1344745702.104 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1'
1344783267.997 type=SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/ttyv8' session-display-device='   ?   ' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1001 session-creation-time='2012-08-12T04:28:22.074893Z'
1344783268.090 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id=''
1344798925.370 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0
1344798957.681 type=SEAT_SESSION_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/ttyv8' session-display-device='   ?   ' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1001 session-creation-time='2012-08-12T19:15:57.654536Z'
1344798957.684 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1'
1344858157.329 type=SEAT_SESSION_REMOVED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/ttyv8' session-display-device='   ?   ' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1001 session-creation-time='2012-08-12T19:15:57.654536Z'
1344858158.950 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id=''
1344871337.059 type=SEAT_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' seat-kind=0
1344872477.738 type=SEAT_SESSION_ADDED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1' session-type='' session-x11-display=':0' session-x11-display-device='/dev/ttyv8' session-display-device='   ?   ' session-remote-host-name='' session-is-local=TRUE session-unix-user=1001 session-creation-time='2012-08-13T15:41:17.711432Z'
1344872477.741 type=SEAT_ACTIVE_SESSION_CHANGED : seat-id='Seat1' session-id='Session1'
```


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 17, 2012)

Replace the line:

```
ttyv8 "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon" xterm off secure
```
With this line:

```
ttyv8 "/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon" xterm on secure
```


----------



## jaymax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hope I am not burning you out!

Changes made to /etc/ttys
Now reading

```
ttyv8 "/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm -nodaemon" xterm on secure
```
 rebooted 
and same ConsoleKit message


----------



## jaymax (Aug 18, 2012)

I think we may have solved the problem

On running 

```
:# /usr/local/sbin/console-kit-daemon start
:# Shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found, required by "console-kit-daemon"
```
No libpcre.so.0 was found on the system, but a "libpcre.so" was found at /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so

I copied this to libpcre.so.0


```
cp /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.0
```
Rebooted 

and it seemed to work.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 18, 2012)

ldconfig(8), I hope don't forget this nice utility for better diagnosis.

[CMD=]$ ldconfig -r | grep pcre[/CMD]


----------

